# Airline Pilot Tax Questions



## NomadicAviator

Hello all,

I've got a kinda unique set of circumstances and aspirations. I'm a US citizen and airline pilot considering going to work for a US cargo airline that provides flexibility in where I can live and buys an airline ticket to the airport where I would start a work block. I'm interested in living in Central America or possibly Portugal and commuting to work. I have two questions regarding this prospect. 

Firstly, while the airline would buy me a ticket to get to work, apparently the IRS views this as "imputed income" and withholds tax on the value of the ticket from the paycheck. Would I be subject to this if I lived overseas? 

Secondly, I'm a fairly disgruntled citizen who would prefer not to pay US income tax, however, I would consider paying income taxes in the country I was living in instead. Working for a US company but living overseas would I still be subject to US income tax, or could I exclude up to $100,800? (I would make less than this the first couple years anyway) 

Also, If you take the $100,800 exclusion what tax rates do you pay on income over that? 

Thanks!


----------

